# HUNTING SLOPES



## nico (Oct 27, 2016)

Hoping for advice on slope hunting, should the slopes be near water and or near bottom areas where morels were found? How do you avoid all the oak & hickory. Thanks


----------



## nico (Oct 27, 2016)

Well I guess I can answer my own question, I always find more elm, ash , sycamore near water so hills near water makes sense to me.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

nico said:


> Well I guess I can answer my own question, I always find more elm, ash , sycamore near water so hills near water makes sense to me.


And the bottom of the hill is where the runoff goes, so more elm, sycamore, and ash on the lower slopes and valley bottoms and more oak in the dryer slopes. Usually,But not always.


----------



## nico (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you KB for that answer, that will help me a lot . Where there are hills there's valley's and visa versa, I never thought of it that way


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

kb said:


> And the bottom of the hill is where the runoff goes, so more elm, sycamore, and ash on the lower slopes and valley bottoms and more oak in the dryer slopes. Usually,But not always.


Yep! There's a hardwood ridge where I find chants and chickens. It's the upper, dryer part of the slope, so it's mostly oak, maple, and beech. A park road bisects the ridge just where the gentler slope peters out. Down at the bottom near the creek, there are sycamores galore. But the slope is much steeper there and I'd have to be a mountain goat to hunt it!


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> Yep! There's a hardwood ridge where I find chants and chickens. It's the upper, dryer part of the slope, so it's mostly oak, maple, and beech. A park road bisects the ridge just where the gentler slope peters out. Down at the bottom near the creek, there are sycamores galore. But the slope is much steeper there and I'd have to be a mountain goat to hunt it!


If you want them hill/bluff shrooms you gotta go full Billy goat.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

shroomdawg said:


> If you want them hill/bluff shrooms you gotta go full Billy goat.


hooves are still sharp enough. the old legs need more recovery time.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

kb said:


> hooves are still sharp enough. the old legs need more recovery time.


I hear ya! The MO River bluffs separates the Shroomers from the wannabees


----------



## morelgod (May 2, 2013)

Shroomin aint for wussies lol


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

morelgod said:


> Shroomin aint for wussies lol


No s---. Gotta want em real bad. I am real good on the way into the hills, its the getting out that is getting harder. Its not how high the hills are, its how deep the ditches get.


----------



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> Yep! There's a hardwood ridge where I find chants and chickens. It's the upper, dryer part of the slope, so it's mostly oak, maple, and beech. A park road bisects the ridge just where the gentler slope peters out. Down at the bottom near the creek, there are sycamores galore. But the slope is much steeper there and I'd have to be a mountain goat to hunt it!


Baaa!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

beowulf75 said:


> Baaa!


It's more of a BAAAAAA! on some of those hills, or just hunt the bottom with the rest of the crowd.


----------

